# quovid 19



## dhoney (May 16, 2012)

Just got out of hospital for 3 weeks. This is not pleasant by any means. Do what you can to mask and do social distancing . I think I got mine from a grocery cart handle.W
Will be another couple weeks before I breathe normally. In quovid they wont let you bring things from home ei; knitting, reading. Haven't really felt that good to knit so you can think how bad I feel.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope you get well soon! Scary time for you and yours! Take care!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy full recovery.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh dear...be safe, be well, stay home! Best wishes for complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bevmulkins (May 2, 2013)

I'm very sorry and am wishing you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy full recovery. Hugs


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

How frightening this must have been for you. Covid is not a joke to those who catch it....only those who are too dumb to understand it's danger.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

My prayers for a speedy recovery.????????????keep us up to day on how are you doing.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Hoping you continue to improve and feel lots better soon. 

Another reminder to all...................wash your hands when you get home from stores, you don't know who has handled the items you pick before you pick them....scientists learned that the germs can remain on all surfaces for up to three (3) days....


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

glad you are home and on the mend. We must all take this seriously.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Iam happy you are recovering. I'm sure it was really scary.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I carry hand sanitizer in my coat pocket at all times!


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

You're ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Praise God!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I’m glad you mentioned it could be something simple like a grocery cart handle to catch Covid! 
Stay Well!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

oh my...praying for u to get back to better health sooner than soon.
i am so scared of the covid! people are going to our church here but
i am too scared. i only go out once a week to two stores.
i carry hand sanitizer and pour it over my cart handle. i hear u.
i asked the church lady who came over to give us some books about church.
she said all is well till its time to go. then everyone is all clumped together going out of the church.
its those little things that get me scared cause its not little.its big. 
so happy u made it thru and are getting well. hugs and so sorry to hear how sick u were.


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope each day finds you stronger. DH and I got it the week of Thanksgiving. He was hospitalized 9 days-8 of them on oxygen. I was out of work for 4 weeks. I can’t say it enough, everyone needs to be diligent about sanitizing, distancing and masking. This isn’t your ordinary flu. Everyone’s case is different. The outcome is unknown for each of us. Some have come through the other end and others not so fortunate. Our son’s in laws came down with it in January and sadly his father in law didn’t make it. Well wishes again.


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

We wash all fruit and vegetables that come into the house, wipe down all cans and boxes with sanitary wipes. We think DH either got it from the market or pumping his own gas. We have a bottle of sanitizer in the car and my friend (a nurse) has a small one attached to her handbag. She uses it before she gets in her car to keep the door handle safe.


----------

